# Pulled Pork Wells Hog Heaven Sauce



## max8950 (Apr 4, 2015)

I am in texas and am just getting into pork bbq. Tried some "wells hog heaven" sauce a few months back and it was amazing. I used to tomato based bbq sauce and most eating brisket with some ribs and chicken mixed in. Are there any bbq people up tonight from a region that uses a vinegar based bbq sauce? Is hog heaven a pretty good one? I am not sure how much to use when I pull the pork tomorrow. I also got a hotter sauce called "scotts sauce red hot". They both are from NC so I guess they are good to go. bbq pics to come.


----------



## palladini (Apr 4, 2015)

Use the search Engine on your Browsers home page and search fro those recipes, they are on the net, go get them.


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 4, 2015)

Max, I don't know about Texas, but here in North Carolina we like vinegar sauce and we serve our sauce on the side. When you pull pork, present it  on a plate by itself and allow whoever's eating it to add the sauce as they like.
- Ryan


----------

